# Our new gal! Pics



## craftymama86 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I sold our little Pygmy family and got this pretty Nubian doe who is suppose to kid May 17th. The horns threw me off but I'm pretty sure she's Nubian, at least by comparing to pics online, lol. Just wanted input to make sure.... And to show her off.


----------



## RPC (Apr 17, 2012)

She is due on my birthday.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought that Nubian ears were longer than that?


----------



## mama24 (Apr 17, 2012)

That's my mom's birthday, too!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

The ears look right for a nubian, but her legs looks pretty short. Do you think she could have some mini in her somewhere? Unless she's taller in person, kinda hard to tell from photos. Pretty girl!


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 17, 2012)

So cute!!!  I want one!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure on any of the measurements. I will have to look that up and measure her. I thought her ears looked a little on the short side as well... Her legs... Hmm....

As long as I will be able to milk her I'll be happy with her.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think she does have a mix of something else. We'll see how milking goes when it comes time....


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nubian/Alpine cross maybe?......


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 17, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on any of the measurements. I will have to look that up and measure her. I thought her ears looked a little on the short side as well... Her legs... Hmm....
> 
> As long as I will be able to milk her I'll be happy with her.


The breed standard says that the ears should be a full inch past the muzzle.  I was thinking that her ears looked a little boerish, but I'm not much a guessing breeds, lol.

Either way, shes a pretty gal.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm, they do look a little boerish. Like you, though, I'm not much of a breed guesser, lol.

Oh well. We'll see how she milks.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2012)

I was going to say shes mixed with boer


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 18, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I was going to say shes mixed with boer


that would explain the stumpy legs..


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah, yea I will agree to that. 

Think she'll still make a good milker?


----------



## mama24 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Boer/Saanen cross that I'm planning on milking. I also have a 1/4 Nubian/ 1/4 Ber / 1/2 Kiko doe that kidded last week. I was planning on using her for milk, but she is not tame, and I am tired of chasing her. I did milk her twice a day for 5 days, then once a day for 3, and now I haven't milked her the last 2 days and am not planning on trying anymore. She made plenty of milk! I think if she were tamer, she'd be a great milker. She stood fine once I had her up on the stand with some feed in front of her, but getting her there took over half an hour sometimes! So incredible frustrating! So I think I'm going to just use her for breeding since she's beautiful and so far has passed on her beautiful red with spots coloring to her daughter. I'll just work on taming her kids to use them for milk. She was raised in a large herd and almost never handled, so that is why she's so wild. I'm sure my Saanen/Boer girl is going to cooperate nicely. She is very friendly despite growing up in that same herd. I have been told that she will make plenty of milk, but she may or may not be able to be milked through, depending on whether she got the milk longevity genes from the Boer or Saanen side. So I may only get milk from her for several months instead of over a year. That's ok. I have my little doeling who will hopefully be a good milker when she's grown up and we can alternate milking years.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh wow. Yeah, I really hope she will be use to us around the time she kids. Actually, the Pygmy nanny we had loved us by the time she had her kids. Maybe b/c we were the only interaction she got for a while, lol.... This Nubian has never been milked, since this will be her first kidding, so it will be a learning experience for both of us. The lady I bought her from said she had stood on the milking stand a few times... Not sure why but whatever, lol..... There's so much we have to do before she kids. Won't be the same as when our pygmy had her kids. I'd like to get a milking stand made and get her used to walking to it and we'll most likely have to build another shelter, one where she can kid with no problems. Our GP is in the garage with her puppies which is where our pygmy had her twins so we most likely won't be able to put her in there..... This is getting off topic, I better go start another thread, LOL.....Or two, I have a couple different questions... and needing ideas....


----------



## mama24 (Apr 18, 2012)

My Saanen/Boer girl was extremely jealous of the attention my little goat was getting during all this. In fact, she knew what we were trying to do, and half the time she would go stand on the milking stand while we chased the other, like "Look! I'll do it for you!"  She's definitely in charge, but she is pretty cooperative when we want to do something. Just give her a handful of oats or some other treat and she is putty in your hands. lol. My little Kiko mix could care less about treats. Weird little thing.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol.... Hmm, oats. I'll have to remember that. Our pygmies were happy just getting out into the greener part of the yard, lol..... But they're weren't used for milk.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2012)

She is pretty.  Congrats on your new sweetie.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 19, 2012)

I get almost a gallon a day from my boer/nubian doe. Mine is a really good milker, and this is her first freshening.


She's beautiful, good luck!

eta: Mine came from a heard of Boers. He only raised them for meat and never milked or interacted with them. She took a while to warm up to us and discover that we weren't going to hurt her, but she will jump on the milk stand and eat her goat chow while I milk. I have to milk fast, because when she's done, I'm done.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is pretty.  Congrats on your new sweetie.


Thank you


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 19, 2012)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> I get almost a gallon a day from my boer/nubian doe. Mine is a really good milker, and this is her first freshening.
> 
> 
> She's beautiful, good luck!
> ...


That makes me feel better. I hope Patricia, yes that's her name lol, will do well being milked. With both of us being new at it, I'm nervous and anxious.


----------

